# Grooming set-up



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Someone asked me about my washing machine-top grooming area, so I thought I'd post a photo. It is convenient, easy to set up and cheap!:biggrin1:


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

That looks handy. Sounds good the way you described it on the earlier thread. I bet you are one of those organized types  ...sadly, I was born missing that gene  but I think I may try your idea as it seems like it should work, even for me.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice set up! Love the paint color


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice setup. I always have too much stuff (junk) on top of mine. It seems everything brought in from outside ends up there. Wish I had your setup.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I had asked you about the setup. It looks great and my washer and dryer are set up the same way, so I am going to give it a try. Thanks for posting the picture.

Love the paint color, too. Very Martha Stewartish!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting the picture - I was thinking I might try that since I have about the same set-up in my laundry room. What kind of loop do you have to hold her and where did you get it? I'm short but I think it would work for me if I stood on a stool!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rdanielle said:


> Nice set up! Love the paint color


Thanks! I don't usually go with super bright colors, but it's a small room, and a friend talked me into it.... I love it! You can't tell really in the picture, but it has a darker sponged glaze over the base paint.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Nice setup. I always have too much stuff (junk) on top of mine. It seems everything brought in from outside ends up there. Wish I had your setup.


I've had to re-train my boys. And when they dump stuff there, I take it and dump it on their beds.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Thanks for posting the picture - I was thinking I might try that since I have about the same set-up in my laundry room. What kind of loop do you have to hold her and where did you get it? I'm short but I think it would work for me if I stood on a stool!


I don't remember what the brand was... I got it on Amazon, and it was cheap... Under $10. I bought a fancier, more expensive one, but it was too stiff, and too long for the space I had available. The cheap one works better for us!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the setup but need to know what water level you use in the washer and do you use air dry or gentle in the dryer. lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok....Are you sure you did not remove your stuff off the top shelf for the picture? :suspicious: I have been doing a lot of grooming on my washer just like you. I just need to tweak my drying system....I end up letting the laundry basket hold the dryer. My shelf above is full of laundry/cleaning stuff............ Too much! I guess....I need to clean up the area. :biggrin1: 

It seems like the boys always behave while being groomed on the washer compared to being on my lap. 

For the noose....I ended up using an old leash and rolling it on the hanger to make it shorter..... I usually do not end up using the noose. 

I LOVE your idea of putting everything you will need in a large basket! I will be getting a basket soon!

Oh! I LOVE the blue in your room! :whoo: The blue color is so pretty and clean looking.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the paint color too. Mom's utility room was very close to that color when I was growing up.  Although it does look much too organized - very unlike mine - somehow I got in the line Trish was in when they were passing out the gene for being organized. :biggrin1: But I am going to really make an effort to pull my laundry room together. That would be a good place to groom Augie. And get my grooming stuff out of the family room and kitchen area. Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Linda (Havanese Soon), I think it appears she has cabinets over her washer and dryer. I want to get cabinets too as I have a shelf now - full of stuff - UGLY!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Love the setup but need to know what water level you use in the washer and do you use air dry or gentle in the dryer. lol


Ha! When he's in the washer, we keep the water level low, and we don't use the hot rinse or spin dry cycle. (he really doesn't like that as it seems to make him dizzy) In the dryer, we find that if we don't use the "delicate" setting, he comes out looking like a poodle!ound:ound:

Seriously though, he dosn't mind the drier running while he's up there, but gets a bit alarmed if the spin cycle on the washer starts while he's on top of it!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I was floored by the fact that she has artwork in her laundry room! I am so envious! Our laundry area is out in the garage. It's either too hot or too cold to do Pepper's whole grooming out there.  Our next house is definitely going to have an indoor laundry room.

That set up looks great - as does the room itself! The supply basket is a great idea :thumb:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Ok....Are you sure you did not remove your stuff off the top shelf for the picture? :suspicious: I have been doing a lot of grooming on my washer just like you. I just need to tweak my drying system....I end up letting the laundry basket hold the dryer. My shelf above is full of laundry/cleaning stuff............ Too much! I guess....I need to clean up the area. :biggrin1:
> 
> It seems like the boys always behave while being groomed on the washer compared to being on my lap.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Linda. I'm glad you think my shelves are so clean... The secret is that there are sliding doors across them so you can't SEE the mess!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I was floored by the fact that she has artwork in her laundry room! I am so envious! Our laundry area is out in the garage. It's either too hot or too cold to do Pepper's whole grooming out there.  Our next house is definitely going to have an indoor laundry room.
> 
> That set up looks great - as does the room itself! The supply basket is a great idea :thumb:


Well, it's a half bath too, so people do actually go in there and use it on a regular basis. The "artwork" is photos from my several Amazon trips. That bathroom has become my "Amazon room". (which is one of the reasons I think the bright color works so well... very Brazilian.<g> There is a model river boat over the medicine cabinet, and a wooden toucan hanging in front of the window to go along with the prints of various animals and river scenes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Linda (Havanese Soon), I think it appears she has cabinets over her washer and dryer. I want to get cabinets too as I have a shelf now - full of stuff - UGLY!


You noticed my secret. Just don't open those doors or you might cause an avalanche!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> You noticed my secret. Just don't open those doors or you might cause an avalanche!


Ha - That would really surprise me if that was the case; you strike me as someone who quite has her act together.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ha - That would really surprise me if that was the case; you strike me as someone who quite has her act together.


As long as you don't open my closets!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ha! I did not even notice the cabinets right above because they were the same color as the walls! Nice! It looks like just a shelf at a quick glance. And, so clean looking!

Cabinets! That's what I need! Where is my "Honey Do List?" :whoo:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> Someone asked me about my washing machine-top grooming area, so I thought I'd post a photo. It is convenient, easy to set up and cheap!:biggrin1:


That's exactly what I do! I bought 2 cheap rugs from Walmart with the foam backing so they are stationary on the washer & dryer. Put Panda's grooming supplies in a basket and everything is stored in the cabinets....now all we've got to do is install a laundry sink for baths and I'm all set!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

waybrook said:


> That's exactly what I do! I bought 2 cheap rugs from Walmart with the foam backing so they are stationary on the washer & dryer. Put Panda's grooming supplies in a basket and everything is stored in the cabinets....now all we've got to do is install a laundry sink for baths and I'm all set!


I would love, love LOVE a laundry sink. But this is a small half bath, and there just isn't room. So baths take place in the kitchen sink, which, fortunately, has once side that is bigger and deep. :bathbaby: He usually puts his feet on the divider between the two halves, though, so I have to be careful not to hose down the kitchen while rinsing him!ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We have a freestanding sink out in the garage that is perfect but it is always too hot or too cold most of the year to use it for baths. Don't think DH would part with it in the garage but maybe I can talk him into another in the laundry room. It has plenty of room for one. We have a shower in there, too, but is mainly just used for laundry and towels.

What is the loop that you use for grooming called so I can search for one in Amazon?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I would LOVE a laundry sink in my laundry room as well. I have visions of remodeling our room to make better use of the space and adding a sink, but I have a hunch it is going to remain a 'vision'. Ha. 

Kathie - if you already have a shower in yours, someone posted a really cool setup on the forum (last summer??) with photos and everything. I believe the poster (I wish I could recall who it was - I am thinking she may not post on here any longer) used an existing shower and placed a free-standing laundry tub that had been adjusted to convenient height. It seems like it had some kind of split line attached to where the shower head would be - one that mixed the shampoo with water, and the other was used for rinsing. It also seems there was a tube attached to the bottom of the laundry tub to the floor of the shower so that it wouldn't splash when it drained. I thought it was cool enough that I wanted to try it in the bathtub that we rarely use so I could set it up and leave it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That looks like a nice set up. I bought this brush when I first go Maddie the store said it would be good for Maddie. I still don't really know why she lost so much hair I do know I cut alot off and had bought a razer comb someone else suggested. I stopped using this brush when I noticed so much hair coming out.
And I have just been using a comb and a very soft natural bristle people brush.
Is this brush okay to use?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, I've been told that it's not good to use that kind. The only time I use mine is to get out the oak squigglies that stick to her legs every spring and then I just run it over lightly. I wonder if that is what was causing the hair loss? I think it can break their hair, too, since it is so soft and delicate.

Linda, I might see about putting a deep sink in the shower and just use the hose that is already in the shower. It will have to be simple to do or DH won't be thrilled!!! The laundry room has a door going out to the garage where the deep sink is placed but don't know how much trouble it would be to disconnect from the water supply each bath day. There are stairs going down to the laundry room - just a few - but it might be too much trouble. I may be bathing her in the kitchen sink as usual!!!


----------



## Havanese Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am new to the Havanese forum. I have a Havanese, Bunnee, who is now 13 months old. I could use a little help with grooming. I use the metal brush on her. I, too, was told to use that. Is this not the thing to use? We have grooming time everyday and she still struggles with me. I am going to try the wonderful setup in a laundry room, brilliant. Is there an advantage to using a loop as opposed to a collar or harness? I currently just use a harness for walks. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> That looks like a nice set up. I bought this brush when I first go Maddie the store said it would be good for Maddie. I still don't really know why she lost so much hair I do know I cut alot off and had bought a razer comb someone else suggested. I stopped using this brush when I noticed so much hair coming out.
> And I have just been using a comb and a very soft natural bristle people brush.
> Is this brush okay to use?


Hi Suzi,

I was also told not to use this kind of brush except to work out mats when Kodi was blowing coat. Even then, my breeder said to use only a "universal" wire brush.

For every day grooming, a good quality comb like a Greyhound comb or the CC "Butter Comb", and a metal pin brush WITH NO BALLS ON THE ENDS is all you need. The comb should be your main grooming tool, to find and remove every little knot. Then use the brush to just fluff her up. The brush can also be used for a quick fluff up between full groomings. Make sure you spritz her with something before you groom... don't brush or comb a dry coat. I use a combination of 1 part conditioner to 9 parts water as Kodi's grooming spray. It keeps him smelling nice too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Havanese Mom said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the Havanese forum. I have a Havanese, Bunnee, who is now 13 months old. I could use a little help with grooming. I use the metal brush on her. I, too, was told to use that. Is this not the thing to use? We have grooming time everyday and she still struggles with me. I am going to try the wonderful setup in a laundry room, brilliant. Is there an advantage to using a loop as opposed to a collar or harness? I currently just use a harness for walks. I am open to suggestions.


Welcome! See my post to Suzi on grooming tools.

As far as a grooming loop vs. a harness or collar, the grooming loop comes on and off very quickly, which is nice, and you certainly wouldn't want to try to work around a harness when trying to remove the (inevitable) knots. I also wouldn't want my puppy to associate his collar with the sometimes unpleasant grooming process. I want the collar to mean FUN!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Karen,
That's my exact set up right down to the carpet remnant!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Suzi, I've been told that it's not good to use that kind. The only time I use mine is to get out the oak squigglies that stick to her legs every spring and then I just run it over lightly. I wonder if that is what was causing the hair loss? I think it can break their hair, too, since it is so soft and delicate.
> 
> Linda, I might see about putting a deep sink in the shower and just use the hose that is already in the shower. It will have to be simple to do or DH won't be thrilled!!! The laundry room has a door going out to the garage where the deep sink is placed but don't know how much trouble it would be to disconnect from the water supply each bath day. There are stairs going down to the laundry room - just a few - but it might be too much trouble. I may be bathing her in the kitchen sink as usual!!!


Red highlighted area - mine. Does that ever describe our situation! And age hasn't improved it either! :frusty: Most of the time, if I have the physical strength, I end up doing it myself just so I don't have to see the rolling eyes or hear the sigh.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

That is a nice setup. I actually broke down and bought a grooming table and then had to find a place to put it. It was enough motivation for me to tackle the basement I hadn't cleaned in about ten years! I love my new space and even look forward to taking the girls down for their weekly baths!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, yes, after 42 years of marriage I certainly agree!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jacqui said:


> That is a nice setup. I actually broke down and bought a grooming table and then had to find a place to put it. It was enough motivation for me to tackle the basement I hadn't cleaned in about ten years! I love my new space and even look forward to taking the girls down for their weekly baths!


I still want to get a small folding grooming table for our travel trailer. It's just too hard to really get mats out on my lap. The little bugger has a way of lying flat on his tummy and tucking his paws in like a cat to keep me from getting to the sensitive areas.


----------



## Havanese Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for all of your tips. I will get her a collar and start using it for something that she will associate with fun. I do believe she thinks life is fun, exactly why I wanted her. Thanks again and have a Happy, Health and Safe New Year.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the information about the brush. I think it did contribute to some of Maddies hair loss.When i used it I think it brushed out her under coat? Do they have a under coat? Any way I won't use it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Thanks for the information about the brush. I think it did contribute to some of Maddies hair loss.When i used it I think it brushed out her under coat? Do they have a under coat? Any way I won't use it.


Some have more undercoat than others. I'm not sure you could have ripped out ALL that hair without her complaining a lot. I think it was probably a combination of things. But certainly if you're having trouble with her coat, you want to be as gentle with it as possible.

Is it coming in thicker now?


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

i put Selphie on top of the washer to dry her hair, its nice because its the only place she wont try to jump off


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, this is a VERY informative thread!!
Why is it that it isn't good to brush/comb them out when they are dry? Should we get like a de-tangler kind of spray or something? also, about the brush, I have a regular brush that has the little "balls" on the end of the bristles, why isn't this good? What tools are MUST HAVES as we go into the blowing coat phase?? (I am pretty sure this is starting already...) sigh...
oh, also, Tillie has a very cottony coat... if that makes a difference in grooming tools needed.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Some have more undercoat than others. I'm not sure you could have ripped out ALL that hair without her complaining a lot. I think it was probably a combination of things. But certainly if you're having trouble with her coat, you want to be as gentle with it as possible.
> 
> Is it coming in thicker now?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

If you are as lucky as I am to have an accommodating butcher nearby you might consider raw beef shin bones cut into 2" segments. The dogs LOVE them and you will never have to brush their teeth again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> wow, this is a VERY informative thread!!
> Why is it that it isn't good to brush/comb them out when they are dry?  Should we get like a de-tangler kind of spray or something? also, about the brush, I have a regular brush that has the little "balls" on the end of the bristles, why isn't this good? What tools are MUST HAVES as we go into the blowing coat phase?? (I am pretty sure this is starting already...) sigh...
> oh, also, Tillie has a very cottony coat... if that makes a difference in grooming tools needed.


If you brush them dry, they get really static electricity, their hair goes in all directions and can tangle more. WHAT you spray them with isn't that important. I tried several detangler sprays and found them too heavy for Kodi's very silky coat. They ended up making him look greasy. In the end, I stuck with what his breeder had suggested, which is a combination of one part our regular conditioner (I use BioGroom Silk, but whatever works best for your dog is fine) and 9 parts water. In a pinch, you can use JUST water and it works fine, but I like the smell of the conditioner, and it helps the tools glide through his hair more easily.

Brushes with balls on the bristles pull on the knots. They are not only uncomfortable, but they pull hair out of the coat.

As far as I'm concerned, my must-have tools for blowing coat were:

*Chris Christensen Butter Comb (I think it's #5) I haven't found ANY comb that works as well as these. I also have a tiny CC face comb which is GREAT for grabbing those TINY fluff balls that slide right through the bigger comb and brush, but are the starters of bigger knots.
*Chris Christensen metal pin brush - There are several different sizes and shapes. Pick one that fits your hand well. They aren't really expensive, so you can try a couple. Other people use the Madan pin brushes, which I understand are quite good too.
*A jar of cornstarch for mat removal
*small, VERY sharp scissors that you can slide through a mat in the direction the hair grows. This can break up a mat that's just too big to work out otherwise. Try to only do it as a last resort though, as you do lose SOME hair with this method.

To keep things reasonable during blowing coat, bathe your pup OFTEN and condition the coat WELL. When Kodi was at his worst, I was bathing him every 5 days. A clean coat mats less than a dirty coat.

Also, unless you are showing your dog, consider clipping out the hair inside the armpits and other places that tend to tangle but can't be seen. These are sensitive areas, and why have to torture your puppy OR keep up with the work of removing knots in these areas?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[/QUOTE
It is hard to tell its still very short. It seems a bit duller and maybe a bit more curlier. I would like to try a different shampoo. I have still been using the stuff our vet sold us to help her dry skin. Her back end going up her tail has grown . I think it is going to take a while  She could care less:
What is really bothering me is that she will not let me look in her mouth. I need to look at her teeth. She will not let me brush them . I bought greenies 
and she just hides them $16.00 down the drain. I can save them for Zoey when she is older.[/QUOTE]

Well, if it's growing in better now, that's a good sign, anyway!

As far as her mouth is concerned, have you tried wrapping a piece of gauze around your finger and wiping her teeth with that? My vet actually recommends this OVER brushing the teeth. He also told me that the important part to get is between the outside of the teeth and the cheek. He said the front teeth are pretty self-cleaning, and the tongue tends to keep the inside of the teeth pretty clean. It's the outside of the teeth, particularly the molars, that you need to be concerned about. So you don't have to really get her to OPEN her mouth as long as she will allow you to slip your finger and gauze down between her teeth and cheek.

I found a tooth paste that Kodi really likes, and at first I just let him lick it off my finger. Once he was looking forward to the taste, he was willing to tolerate my finger in his mouth without a struggle. I always finish up by giving him a "free" dollop off my finger when we're done!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> [/QUOTE
> It is hard to tell its still very short. It seems a bit duller and maybe a bit more curlier. I would like to try a different shampoo. I have still been using the stuff our vet sold us to help her dry skin. Her back end going up her tail has grown . I think it is going to take a while  She could care less:
> What is really bothering me is that she will not let me look in her mouth. I need to look at her teeth. She will not let me brush them . I bought greenies
> and she just hides them $16.00 down the drain. I can save them for Zoey when she is older.


Well, if it's growing in better now, that's a good sign, anyway!

As far as her mouth is concerned, have you tried wrapping a piece of gauze around your finger and wiping her teeth with that? My vet actually recommends this OVER brushing the teeth. He also told me that the important part to get is between the outside of the teeth and the cheek. He said the front teeth are pretty self-cleaning, and the tongue tends to keep the inside of the teeth pretty clean. It's the outside of the teeth, particularly the molars, that you need to be concerned about. So you don't have to really get her to OPEN her mouth as long as she will allow you to slip your finger and gauze down between her teeth and cheek.

I found a tooth paste that Kodi really likes, and at first I just let him lick it off my finger. Once he was looking forward to the taste, he was willing to tolerate my finger in his mouth without a struggle. I always finish up by giving him a "free" dollop off my finger when we're done![/QUOTE]

Thanks I will try that. I am concerned she has not lost baby teeth and her breath smells. She does not like to chew on things she just hides them Even the vet had troubles looking in her mouth. She can be very stubborn.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I love it this trend is turning into the" Dear karen " Trend


----------

